# Flat White 6oz vs 8oz



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi people!

Is the more common UK Flat White size 6 or 8 oz?

Cheers


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

6 i think...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No set standard but would say flat white territory is in the 150-180ml range which is approx 5-6oz. Above that, you're in cap territory.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I noticed a lot of cafes use 8oz cups for flat whites.

In aussyland I heard its 8oz for flat whites but yeah thats more cappa.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Never heard of a capp being anything other than a single shot in a 5-5.5oz cup with a thick cap of micro foam , its a drink of balance and texture.

Flat white is a double shot in the same size cup but thin layer of foam. 7-8oz is latte territory


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Never heard of a capp being anything other than a single shot in a 5-5.5oz cup with a thick cap of micro foam , its a drink of balance and texture.
> 
> Flat white is a double shot in the same size cup but thin layer of foam. 7-8oz is latte territory


Ah you converted me to the split shot

One in a completion sized cup for a capp a while ago ...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Never saw a flat white over 6oz in oz.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Aussie flat whites are usually 1 shot in 6oz cup. Kiwi is usually 2 shots in 6oz cup. Not sure about the UK, not enough good cafes near me to find out. I make them the Aussie way at home for the wife though.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Around here a flat white (from the few places that offer it) is a double shot in a 6 oz cup or glass with microfoamed milk. One place always checks that's what you want because the name has fooled a few innocents into thinking it's just an ordinary (weak) white coffee.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

frandavi99 said:


> Aussie flat whites are usually 1 shot in 6oz cup. Kiwi is usually 2 shots in 6oz cup. Not sure about the UK, not enough good cafes near me to find out. I make them the Aussie way at home for the wife though.


Not any of the specialty cafes I've been to or worked at in Oz. 35-40g in a 5 or 6oz cup.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

It was a generalisation, based largely on my wife's experience working in a Sydney cafe. 1oz of coffee to 5oz of milk in a 6oz cup. We discussed it a lot at the time as the cafe was using 8oz takeaway cups which ruined the whole ratio; although we did see a lot of cafes starting to use 6oz cups for takeaway as well later on.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In the UK 5.5 or 6oz is common

In Australia and NZ the ratios are now wider than they used to be


----------

